# Corsa Touring package, borla, or slp loudmouth II....which to go with!?!?!?!?



## batmobile (Oct 6, 2006)

I am having a hard time choosing between these three. I want a loud throaty sound with the greatest increased flow. Please enlighten me with your knowledge of these three and help me choose.
Thanks in advance


----------

